# Twenty-Two (22) points per dollar spent?!?



## The Metropolitan (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone see the link in Points for Shopping for Shoebuy.com? After registering for the 1250 points promotion, I was about to simply buy a couple of Polos at Old Navy to get a 500 point bonus and 75 points for the purchase, but after seeing the promotion on the Points for Shopping Mall Main page, I might just have to bite and get a replacement pair of shoes I've always wanted anyway for $160. This would garner me 500 bonus points and a whopping 3320 points for the purchase, so in essence, I'd be close to coming out to a pretty great deal if I consider that a BAL-NYP or BAL-BOS ticket (which is a 3000 point reward) routinely costs $78-86!

Has anyone used the ShoeBuy.com link off the Points for Shopping Mall page and recieved their 22 points per dollar purchased?


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 6, 2007)

I work for a major delivery company and bought a pair of "walking shoes" from ShoeBuy.com. The brand was "Propets" and I had never heard of that brand. I snagged a bunch of points but unfortunately the shoes fell apart on my feet in 3 weeks. I now use those shoes to mow the yard in. I then switched to getting the same shoes I have always gotten at Famous Footwear but I got 1,000 points for 2 pairs that cost the exact same as the shoes I buy in LNK. Not knocking ShoeBuy, but the shoes I got were junk. So be careful.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Al,

Fortunately, I've owned a pair of these shoes before and they lasted over 2 years of continual pounding, so that since then, I swear by them (ECCOs).

I just wanted to make sure that it was indeed 22 points per $ and not a typo!

I guess I sure won't get a pair of "Propets" though!


----------



## Mike S. (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm going to do this today...seeing as it is the last day you can do it. I've been wearing these dockers brand shoes for a while now and I really like em. The whole idea is not to spend extra money just to get points, but if it something that I was going to buy anyway, why not.

Free shipping and no sales tax and the price is the same as what I've bought them for in the mall...so...hello easy 1,100 points!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Sep 1, 2007)

I snagged a pair of casual dress shoes for some rail event in Chicago in October. I mean...who would buy a pair of shoes for a rail event in another state?!? :lol: Figured I could use the extra 2000 points and didn't need to go shop for the shoes here in the crowded malls. Just tracked the package and its going to be in my very own UPS truck that I drive cuz I live on my very own UPS route. Now thats what I call simplicity and VALUE!  I agree, that buying a bunch of extra junk to get points is foolish, but I love it when I get alot of points when I need or want the item I'm using it for!


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 1, 2007)

rail rookie said:


> I snagged a pair of casual dress shoes for some rail event in Chicago in October. I mean...who would buy a pair of shoes for a rail event in another state?!? :lol: Figured I could use the extra 2000 points and didn't need to go shop for the shoes here in the crowded malls. Just tracked the package and its going to be in my very own UPS truck that I drive cuz I live on my very own UPS route. Now thats what I call simplicity and VALUE!  I agree, that buying a bunch of extra junk to get points is foolish, but I love it when I get alot of points when I need or want the item I'm using it for!


_{doorbell rings}_

_ _

_Hello? Package delivery from UPS._

_ _

_Hmm, nobody's home. They must be at work. Guess I'll just leave a yellow sticker._


----------



## AlanB (Sep 1, 2007)

rmadisonwi said:


> rail rookie said:
> 
> 
> > I snagged a pair of casual dress shoes for some rail event in Chicago in October. I mean...who would buy a pair of shoes for a rail event in another state?!? :lol: Figured I could use the extra 2000 points and didn't need to go shop for the shoes here in the crowded malls. Just tracked the package and its going to be in my very own UPS truck that I drive cuz I live on my very own UPS route. Now thats what I call simplicity and VALUE!  I agree, that buying a bunch of extra junk to get points is foolish, but I love it when I get alot of points when I need or want the item I'm using it for!
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Too funny, Robert. :lol:


----------

